# تغيير اللغة في MS project



## eng.aneen (2 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني واجهتني مشكلة في تغيير اللغة في برنامج MS project من اللغة العربية الى اللغة الانجليزية

وللعلم واجهة وقوائم البرنامج باللغة الانجليزية ولكن التواريخ وايام الاسبوع والتكلفة وما الى ذلك فكلها بالعربية 

كيف لي ان اغير اللغة الى الانجليزية




مع فائق التقدير والاحترام


----------



## eng.aneen (3 نوفمبر 2011)

للرفع


----------



## frank martin (3 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم اعتقد ان عليك تعديل calendar seting في جهاز الكمبيوتر لديك الى اللغة الانكليزية


----------



## boushy (4 نوفمبر 2011)

من قائمة file 
اختر option 
highlight the choice language 
ادرس هده القائمة جيدا بها عمل ممتاز
يمكنك ايضا تفعيل اي لغة اخري علي حسب ما ترغب 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## AutoCAD_Instructor (5 نوفمبر 2011)

انا اواجهة نفس المشكلة وللأسف لا يوجد حل ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng.aneen (7 نوفمبر 2011)

frank martin قال:


> اخي الكريم اعتقد ان عليك تعديل calendar seting في جهاز الكمبيوتر لديك الى اللغة الانكليزية




بالفعل الـ calendar الموجودة على الجهاز باللغة العربية بالرغم ان اللغة العامة على الجهاز هي الانجليزية

فكيف اغيرها أخي الكريم




بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## eng.aneen (7 نوفمبر 2011)

boushy قال:


> من قائمة file
> اختر option
> highlight the choice language
> ادرس هده القائمة جيدا بها عمل ممتاز
> ...




اخي الكريم
لم أجد option في قائمة file
انا استخدم اصدار 2007 من برنامج ms project


بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------

